# Re: Just found a new school



## Masterpilot (Dec 25, 2006)

Guys, I am a student pilot and I wanted to share something that I found online. Have you heard of AviatorAcademy.com? It is a new online school that offers the private pilot ground school class completely online! I enrolled in the course last week and I am having a great experience with them. The school is very professional and I can’t even tell you how awesome the instructors are. Everyone is so friendly and very helpful. They work with your needs, answer your questions, and are just super enthusiastic about making you a great pilot. They have this whole thing about how they aren’t teaching you to pass the test, they are teaching you what you need to know and if you know that then the test is easy. I have seen some of the DVD courses, prepware, and all of that and this is just so much better. I can do it online, so I don’t have to drive to school or keep a class schedule but I actually get access to real live instructors. Best of all its pretty cheap – the course I signed up for “ Private Pilot Airplane Ground School ” was only $99 and that was complete with everything. They provide PDF’s of the books, advisory circulars, test standards, figures, even all the test questions the FAA uses, everything so I don’t have to buy anything else to study. They will even provide the sign off to go take the FAA written once I’m finished. It looks like right now they only have the private pilot airplane and helicopter courses ready – but they have a whole bunch of other courses like instrument and jet systems and survival and lots of other stuff coming soon. I dont know when the other courses open but you can drop them a note at [email protected] and they will probably be glad to answer any questions you have. Seriously if you are looking for a great ground school program that just blows away the DVD courses check them out. Its Aviator Academy - Internet Based Aviation Training They are definitely the place to go!


----------

